
The IBM Model F Keyboard Returns After a 30-Year Hiatus - vanburen
https://www.extremetech.com/computing/252014-ibm-model-f-keyboard-returns-30-year-hiatus
======
smacktoward
How different are these in practice from the Model M-alikes made by Unicomp
([http://www.pckeyboard.com/](http://www.pckeyboard.com/))?

~~~
cr0sh
I doubt the differences are large.

I have both a Unicomp Model M and a real Model M; they are best keyboards I
have ever owned, and the Unicomp version is as rugged as the original. The
weight is about the same, the plastic is slightly different (in texture -
quality is the same otherwise), and I have the black and grey version (I wish
they made black keycaps for it).

If you want a Model M, and you can't find a real one (or you mobo doesn't have
a PS2 connector, or the ones you can find are too expensive), then going for
the Unicomp version is well worth it, imho.

